# Who Was W.f.hollander



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Most of you may never have heard of W.F.HOLLANDER,he was the leading man in pigeon genetics for over 70 years.I never met the man but I wish that I had. If you go to this web site www.doveline.com/pdf/HOLLANDER SPECIAL.pdf you will see what others thought of him. Its 15 pages long but take the time to read it.* GEORGE


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Hi George*

It is a nice tribute to probably the greatest contributor to pigeon genetics of all time. I'm pretty sure no single person has accomplished more in regard to the genetics of pigeons, and it's not all he did by any means.

I got some Lebanons from him back in the 70's and spoke with him on the phone a few times. I wish I'd taken the time to meet him. I do know and have known many of his friends and acquaintances. It's the best I can do, sadly.

If this is the same tribute that I read, which I think it is, it kind of angered me that they called him by the wrong name before the tribute. Seems like they could have at least gotten the name right. Maybe they have since corrected it. His name was Willard, not William.

Bill


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I have heard of that guy before I started pigeons. Thanks for the link George.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

George,

Thank you for the link. I enjoyed it immensely. Wish I could have met him. 

Margaret


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What an incredible contribution he made!!! (It looks like they did correct his name to Willard.)


----------

